# High estrogen



## Gt500face (Oct 16, 2013)

I've been on test e at 750mg for the past 5 weeks. I also ran 25mg of dbol and 50mg of drol ed for the first four weeks. I've seen some great strength and weight gains on this cycle. I've been using exemestane by GWP at 12.5mg ed starting the second week, and I'm pretty sure that this exemestane is garbage. I have very low libido and my nips are puffy, I've also been getting sleepy throughout the day, I'm planning on getting bloodwork done this week. I know that the test, dbol, and drol is gtg, so there's no problem on that end. I just placed an order for some exemestane from hardcore peptides, I've heard good things about their products. 

Has anyone else tried hardcore peptides or GWP? Which would you reccomend? 

Thanks brothers, 

Gt


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2013)

I rather stay with pharm grade AI's bro.

http://www.alldaychemist.com/xtane.html

http://aurapharm.com/anti-estrogens.htm


----------



## graniteman (Oct 16, 2013)

definitely^^^ AI's are nothing to gamble on, if you get under dosed or bunk ai you're screwed. You don't have the option of waiting for legit or trying to find it. Listen to SF Giants


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 16, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I rather stay with pharm grade AI's bro.
> 
> http://www.alldaychemist.com/xtane.html
> 
> http://aurapharm.com/anti-estrogens.htm




I like the idea of pharma grade. So there is no problem ordering without a script?


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks SF and graniteman, I appreciate the advice and the links.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2013)

RustyShackelford said:


> I like the idea of pharma grade. So there is no problem ordering without a script?



It's overseas no scripts needed.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 16, 2013)

Usually when e is high libido is still good to go. And you will get lethargic on dbol. How's your bp? You're pissing in the wind unless you have bloodwork.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 16, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> It's overseas no scripts needed.





Good deal, thank bro.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 16, 2013)

I used gwp in the past I have exemestane from them its gtg however I bought it over 6mo ago.. that said I have heard not so many good things about them lately making me re think recommending them


----------



## chrisotpherm (Oct 16, 2013)

With ai or pct I have found it's easier to get the raws and do it yourself.  Then you never have to worry about the negatives in trying to find legit goods.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 16, 2013)

chrisotpherm said:


> With ai or pct I have found it's easier to get the raws and do it yourself.  Then you never have to worry about the negatives in trying to find legit goods.



That's easier said than done.


----------



## chrisotpherm (Oct 16, 2013)

What do you brother?


----------

